
Announcing .NET Core 3.0 Preview 8 - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/dotnet/announcing-net-core-3-0-preview-8/
======
AndreyKarpov
Checking the .NET Core Libraries Source Code by the PVS-Studio Static Analyzer
- [https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0656/](https://www.viva64.com/en/b/0656/)

